# DID LRM



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

THE SAN MATEO SHOW FOR 8/26/07???????????????????


----------



## Suprementertainmen (Mar 29, 2007)

AS OF LAST MONTH I GOT A CALL BACK FROM THERE VENDOR PERSON AND SHE SAID IT WAS STILL ON. I HOPE THEY WEREN'T JUST LYING TO GET MY $$$ IN.....

DONT HAVE THE # WITH ME BUT IF ANYONE WHO HAS A LRM CAN POST THE PHONE # SOMEONE WILL CALL AND FIND OUT


PINCHE LRM BETTER NOT DO THIS TO THE GENTE THE MADE IT ALL HAPPEN FOR THEM. NOR-CAL


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

yup its cancelled,, :angry:


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Jul 6 2007, 09:18 AM~8247102
> *yup its cancelled,, :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## 1sick51 (Jun 22, 2004)

I JUST CALLED 714-939-2400 AND THEY SAID ITS STILL GOING TO HAPPEN


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sick51_@Jul 6 2007, 09:53 AM~8247302
> *I JUST CALLED 714-939-2400  AND THEY SAID ITS STILL GOING TO HAPPEN
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: THE SUSPENSE,,,,THE DRAMA,,,,WHAT WILL IT HAPPEN????????????????????,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, hno: :0 :0 








































STAY TUNED,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

well i called 2day and they told me its still on the board, then i was told its not called off YET, so what does that mean its going to be called off like last year again or like dube said before the wait the drama lol






im now 40/60 of going now




dta*97


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

everybody should just come up to the portland show :biggrin: we dont really see them cali cars that often :thumbsup:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

F
U
C
K


:guns: LRM


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 6 2007, 12:33 PM~8248808
> *well i called 2day and they told me its still on the board, then i was told its not called off YET, so what does that mean its going to be called off like last year again or like dube said before the wait the drama lol
> im now 40/60 of going now
> dta*97
> *


THIS QUOTE KINDA CONCERNS ME,CAUSE I HEARD THE DUB SHOW WAS CANCELED BY THE CITY OF SAN MATEO.... :0 I GUESS WE'LL JUST WAIT AND SEE HOW MUCH PULL LRM REALLY HAS.... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:

OH YEA, I DON'T LIKE THE DUB SHOW I'M JUST PUTTING OUT SOME INFO ABOUT ANOTHER BIG SHOW GETTING CANCELED IN SAN MATEO....


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 6 2007, 04:48 PM~8250521
> *THIS QUOTE KINDA CONCERNS ME,CAUSE I HEARD THE DUB SHOW WAS CANCELED BY THE CITY OF SAN MATEO.... :0  I GUESS WE'LL JUST WAIT AND SEE HOW MUCH PULL LRM REALLY HAS.... :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> OH YEA, I DON'T LIKE THE DUB SHOW I'M JUST PUTTING OUT SOME INFO ABOUT ANOTHER BIG SHOW GETTING CANCELED IN SAN MATEO....
> *


I don't see the difference between the LRM shows and the DUBB shows????









:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

WTF? :angry:


----------



## phat_nok (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 6 2007, 06:52 PM~8251106
> *I don't see the difference between the LRM shows and the DUBB shows????
> :biggrin:
> *


THE $$$$ PAY OUTS, THE TROPHIES, AND THE BITCHES...LOL.............HOW IS THAT FOR A DIFFERENCE.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 6 2007, 01:36 PM~8249330
> *everybody should just come up to the portland show :biggrin: we dont really see them cali cars that often :thumbsup:
> *


i went last year portland is off the hook tight ass show, butwe have lowrider nationals here in cali same day and this year alot of people are going there since we thought we have a san mateo show. and as far as lowrider they want to do it. its the people that run san mateo expo center that they dont like, same with dub, they dont like them, and decided to pull out, its not people support like they say, its the staff running the expo center that turns venues away.


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :around: :around:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 7 2007, 11:38 AM~8254227
> *i went last year portland is off the hook tight ass show, butwe have lowrider nationals here in cali same day and this year alot of people are going there since we thought we have a san mateo show. and as far as lowrider they want to do it. its the people that run san mateo expo center that they dont like, same with dub, they dont like them, and decided to pull out, its not people support like they say, its the staff running the expo center that turns venues away.
> *




  fuck it Bobby let's go 2 Portland :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 7 2007, 02:03 AM~8252691
> *THE $$$$ PAY OUTS, THE TROPHIES, AND THE BITCHES...LOL.............HOW IS THAT FOR A DIFFERENCE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 7 2007, 12:03 AM~8252691
> *THE $$$$ PAY OUTS, THE TROPHIES, AND THE BITCHES...LOL.............HOW IS THAT FOR A DIFFERENCE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X10 AND THE PEOPLE THE ACTS , AND THE COST TO GET IN IS THE SAME...GO/LO NEEDS TO REGROUP, AND TAKE A LOOK AT HOW DUB DOES IT!!! MORE PEOPLE MORE MONEY A BIG TOUR IN LESS THEN 5 YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## Velveeta00 (Jul 6, 2007)

i think it's happening


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

prove it :biggrin:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Yeah but the Dub show charges twice as much to register a show vehicle and enter as a spectator, has less trophy classes and judging criteria and MOST IMPORTANTLY does not allow vehicles to enter the competition unlesss they have 17 inchrims or Bigger which AUTOMATICALLY eliminates any lowrider vehicles. Not only that......but Dubs new staff is LRM's old one more or less......as I have stated before....unfortunately....there is NO money to be made in the lowrider industry........and more than likely, LRM will be ending its Tour in general over the next couple of years.......!!!!!



MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by phat_nok_@Jul 7 2007, 12:03 AM~8252691
> *THE $$$$ PAY OUTS, THE TROPHIES, AND THE BITCHES...LOL.............HOW IS THAT FOR A DIFFERENCE.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I dont follow the DUB/DONK shows.... recently I attended a DUB show and have to admit that the pay outs and trophies are better comparted to LRM, along with the hynas!


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

All this talk of pay-outs and trophies is not where it's at ya'll.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 12 2007, 01:40 AM~8290367
> *LRM will be ending its Tour in general over the next couple of years*


HAD TO END SOMETIME. IM GETTIN UP THERE IN AGE ANYWAY. I'VE HAD MY FUN OVER THE YEARS. SO LONG :wave:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

is it on or not????--oh what the hell sold my car i cant go anywayz


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 13 2007, 01:01 AM~8299368
> *is it on or not????--oh what the hell sold my car i cant go anywayz
> *




:angry: :angry: :angry: I just came up wit da money :biggrin:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

so is it cancelled or what need to know :uh: :uh:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:   :dunno: :dunno:    :banghead: :banghead: WTF


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jul 6 2007, 01:36 PM~8249330
> *everybody should just come up to the portland show :biggrin: we dont really see them cali cars that often :thumbsup:
> *


You gonna welcome me with open arms :biggrin:


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 12 2007, 08:29 AM~8290792
> *I dont follow the DUB/DONK shows.... recently I attended a DUB show and have to admit that the pay outs and trophies are better comparted to LRM, along with the hynas!
> 
> 
> *


No offense to you my RO bro. If we are building cars for the Pay outs then we are doin it for the wrong reasons. its not about a paper weight or a check its about the love and the passion that drives me to build and cruise.  
For me football is a sport august threw feb. Lowriding is a way of life 24/7 365 for Life
i dont need a show. puting a huge ass smile on a kids face when i raise that ass end up is worth more to me than a paper weight and a check  lowriding in the community is where its at. Peace


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

HMMMMMMM I GUESS...ANOTHER SHOW SHOT DOWN, FROM LAST YEAR TO THIS YEAR! OH WELL........ :uh:


----------



## djorion911 (Jun 27, 2003)

:machinegun: .......L R M


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HEARD TODAY THAT ITS CANCELLED


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

wtf? :angry:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 14 2007, 10:43 PM~8310687
> *wtf?  :angry:
> *



NOT 100% SURE JUST WHAT I WAS TOLD. KEEP THE FAITH BRO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 14 2007, 10:47 PM~8310702
> *NOT 100% SURE JUST WHAT I WAS TOLD. KEEP THE FAITH BRO :biggrin:
> *


who told you? This is bullshit. We shouldnt have to go to another state or have to go threw this. This is Northen California, there should always be a LRM show here. Whats the problem? :dunno:


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

This is bullshit...for the second year in a row!


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 09:08 AM~8311898
> *who told you? This is bullshit. We shouldnt have to go to another state or have to go threw this. This is Northen California, there should always be a LRM show here. Whats the problem?  :dunno:
> *



*Plain and simple they have no respect for NOR CAL.*


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 15 2007, 09:08 AM~8311898
> *who told you? This is bullshit. We shouldnt have to go to another state or have to go threw this. This is Northen California, there should always be a LRM show here. Whats the problem?  :dunno:
> *


have you read the topic? sounds like the venue does want to have car shows there.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 15 2007, 10:12 AM~8312137
> *have you read the topic? sounds like the venue does want to have car shows there.
> *


I have but it seems that people are hearing this from different sources. Thats why I was wondering where people are hering this from. The show is still on the Expo Centers website so far but I know that can change in the blink of an eye. 

http://calendar.smeventcenter.com/coe/coe_...earmonth=200708


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Jul 15 2007, 12:12 PM~8312137
> *have you read the topic? sounds like the venue does want to have car shows there.
> *


X2


LAST YEAR LOWRIDER MAGAZINE CANCELED IT.NOT THE CITY...AND THE DUB SHOW HAD LOTS OF PROBLUMS WITH FOOLS GETTING ALL STUPID OUT SIDE AND SHIT LIKE THAT...THE CITY DIDN'T WANT TO DEAL WITH IT...SO FAR THE CITY AN'T SAID SHIT..WHERE LESS THEN A MONTH AWAY...SO LOOKS LIKE ITS GOING TO HAPPEN...


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

if they do cancel it i just hope they do it within a good time frame. id hate for everyone to take time off and cancel other plans and show up to the expo and it says cancelled


----------



## GreeneyedBandit_77 (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 15 2007, 11:26 AM~8311968
> *Plain and simple they have no respect for NOR CAL.
> *


look what LRM did to the midwest, they took Indy away they said it didn't create enough revenue! aint that a @#%c%


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

BULLSHIT!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FUCK IT!!!! WHY YOU GUYS STRESSING THE REAL SHOW'S A WEEK LATER IN SAN JO..... SO DON'T WORRY GUY THIS ONES HAPPENING FOR SURE....


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 6 2007, 01:55 PM~8249458
> *F
> U
> C
> ...


true. take out all of their big rim adds....and you get 10 pages of actual lowrider shit. :uh:


----------



## EIGHT TRACC (Oct 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Jul 15 2007, 04:39 PM~8313817
> *look what LRM did to the midwest, they took Indy away they said it didn't create enough revenue! aint that a @#%c%
> *


that was weak we came from cali to indy and the show was pretty packed


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Jul 15 2007, 08:26 AM~8311968
> *Plain and simple they have no respect for NOR CAL.
> *


i agree


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

thats some bullshit about the venue i went to the HIN show there, and i guess they have it every year...LRM should just try to do their shows in San jo, where the venues at least accept lowrider shows


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 15 2007, 09:20 PM~8315723
> *thats some bullshit about the venue i went to the HIN show there, and i guess they have it every year...LRM should just try to do their shows in San jo, where the venues at least accept lowrider shows
> *



*THAT WOULD BE COOL BUT THEY WOULD PROBADLY CANCEL THAT SHOW TO FOR BULLSHIT REASON.*


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

*AND LIKE PAULY SAID FUCK LRM,STREETLOW IS THE MAG PUTTING IT DOWN.*


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 15 2007, 08:33 PM~8315318
> *FUCK IT!!!! WHY YOU GUYS STRESSING THE REAL SHOW'S A WEEK LATER IN SAN JO..... SO DON'T WORRY GUY THIS ONES HAPPENING FOR SURE....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: IF CHOLE IS GONNA BE THERE ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
I'LL BE CAMPING OUTSIDE THE FAIRGROUNDS SINCE FRIDAY :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

i talk to mike kasten da tour director in denver last weekend he told me da show is going to happen...........


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:0 THANKS 4 CHECKING KITA


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 16 2007, 01:48 AM~8317067
> *:0 THANKS 4 CHECKING KITA
> *


i herd thru da grapevine that four has gone to greener pasture........that mean another killa lolo going to bust out soon....congratz! uce


----------



## Mr JuleZ (Jan 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 16 2007, 01:46 AM~8317060
> *i talk to mike kasten da tour director in denver last weekend he told me da show is going to happen...........
> *


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 16 2007, 01:46 AM~8317060
> *i talk to mike kasten da tour director in denver last weekend he told me da show is going to happen...........
> *


Good looking out Uce.


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT KITA GOOD LOOKING OUT, FUCK ALL THOSE HATERS LRM SAN MATEO IS GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK. BET THOSE HATERS WILL BE THERE. BUT NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE FOR THE STREET LOW SHOW AS WELL CANT WAIT


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

WHERE IS EVERY ONE STAYING AT MARRIOTT HOTEL IN BERLINGAME ON BAYSHORE DRIVE. ITS HAS A OCEAN FRONT AND YOU CAN SEE THE AIR PLANES LAND AND TAKE OFF NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE HAVING A PARTY ALL NIGHT


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jul 16 2007, 01:46 AM~8317060
> *i talk to mike kasten da tour director in denver last weekend he told me da show is going to happen...........
> *





thanks homie


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 15 2007, 08:33 PM~8315318
> *FUCK IT!!!! WHY YOU GUYS STRESSING THE REAL SHOW'S A WEEK LATER IN SAN JO..... SO DON'T WORRY GUY THIS ONES HAPPENING FOR SURE....
> 
> 
> ...




is not da we r tripping Pauly is da da more shows da better


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 10:24 PM~8333667
> *is not da we r tripping Pauly is da da more shows da better
> *


I'M WITH YOU ON THAT POINT BRO... :cheesy: I'M JUST SAYING THE SLM SHOW IS A FOR SURE THING .... I'M NOT HATING LRM, I HOPE THEIR SHOW PULLS THREW....  LIKE YOU SAID THE MORE SHOWS THE MORE GOOD TIMES WE ALL HAVE..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jul 17 2007, 11:11 PM~8334054
> *I'M WITH YOU ON THAT POINT BRO... :cheesy:  I'M JUST SAYING THE SLM SHOW IS A FOR SURE THING .... I'M NOT HATING LRM, I HOPE THEIR SHOW PULLS THREW....   LIKE YOU SAID THE MORE SHOWS THE MORE GOOD TIMES WE ALL HAVE..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No rain dance for this one :biggrin:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 17 2007, 09:15 PM~8332976
> *WHERE IS EVERY ONE STAYING AT MARRIOTT HOTEL IN BERLINGAME ON BAYSHORE DRIVE. ITS HAS A OCEAN FRONT AND YOU CAN SEE THE AIR PLANES LAND AND TAKE OFF NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE HAVING A PARTY ALL NIGHT
> *


Embassy Suites in Burlingame is cool too. They have a happy hour everyday from 6-8 P.M. ALL DRINKS ARE FREE!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING+Jul 17 2007, 11:11 PM~8334054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

anyone know since this is a new spot..


indoor or outdoor...or both?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

indoor and outdoor


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 20 2007, 09:07 AM~8352736
> *indoor and outdoor
> *


Did you get that number you were looking for? I looked and did not have it .... 

well i am thinking it will be both cause that is usually the way they set up for all other shows .....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

both indoor n outdoor when I went 2 da dub they had indoor n outdoor


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GreeneyedBandit_77_@Jul 14 2007, 11:20 AM~8308107
> *No offense to you my RO bro. If we are building cars for the Pay outs then we are doin it for the wrong reasons. its not about a paper weight or a check its about the love and the passion that drives me to build and cruise.
> For me football is a sport august threw feb. Lowriding is a way of life 24/7 365 for Life
> i dont need a show. puting a huge ass smile on a kids face when i raise that ass end up is worth more to me than a paper weight and a check  lowriding in the community is where its at. Peace
> *


that's what I talking about it    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 17 2007, 09:15 PM~8332976
> *WHERE IS EVERY ONE STAYING AT MARRIOTT HOTEL IN BERLINGAME ON BAYSHORE DRIVE. ITS HAS A OCEAN FRONT AND YOU CAN SEE THE AIR PLANES LAND AND TAKE OFF NOR CAL RIDAHZ WILL BE HAVING A PARTY ALL NIGHT
> *


There is a Marriott like 7 blocks from where the show is going to be .... check that one out it is closer ....


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

I JUST TALKED 2 A LRM STAFF N SHE SAID DA SAN MATEO SHOW IS NOT CANCEL :biggrin:


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

I NEED SOME HOTEL/MOTEL INFO..........NEAR THE SHOW.........THANKS


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

x2


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Well this is going to be an OFF THE HOOK MONTH!! LRM then SLM!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 25 2007, 10:59 AM~8387824
> *Well this is going to be an OFF THE HOOK MONTH!!  LRM then SLM!
> *


man fuck LRM they aint shit but hoes and tricks :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 12:57 PM~8388761
> *man fuck LRM they aint shit but hoes and tricks  :biggrin:
> *



so wut's ur point? :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jul 18 2007, 02:12 AM~8334528
> *Embassy Suites in Burlingame is cool too.  They have a happy hour everyday from 6-8 P.M.  ALL DRINKS ARE FREE!!!!!!!
> *


i just got back from Burlingame the happy hour is from 5-7 p.m.,they the best hotel to see the planes land at the SFO airport :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah but they have the biggest show in northern cali



> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 02:57 PM~8388761
> *man fuck LRM they aint shit but hoes and tricks  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 25 2007, 05:19 PM~8390556
> *yeah but they have the biggest show in northern cali
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

So is it still on?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 25 2007, 05:19 PM~8390556
> *yeah but they have the biggest show in northern cali
> *


I AGREE, BUT THAT IS ONLY BECAUSE* WE* THE CAR OWNERS, THE ONES THAT EVEN MAKE THE SHOW POSSIBLE, GO AND PAY A CRAZY AMOUNT OF MONEY FOR THEM TO LET US IN, AND THEN ON TOP OF THAT THEY DONT EVEN RESPECT US, OVER 1/2 OF THEIR MAGAZINE SEEMS TO BE NON-LOWRIDER RELATED. :biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

dont forget sams that night


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ucefamily_@Jul 25 2007, 06:38 PM~8390679
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


we'll look at this statement again about this time of year in 08 :0


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

:0


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 25 2007, 07:19 PM~8391019
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925eastbayrider_@Jul 25 2007, 06:04 PM~8390898
> *dont forget sams that night
> *


OF COURSE NOT BRO :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 06:00 PM~8390862
> *I AGREE, BUT THAT IS ONLY BECAUSE WE THE CAR OWNERS, THE ONES THAT EVEN MAKE THE SHOW POSSIBLE, GO AND PAY A CRAZY AMOUNT OF MONEY FOR THEM TO LET US IN, AND THEN ON TOP OF THAT THEY DONT EVEN RESPECT US, OVER 1/2 OF THEIR MAGAZINE SEEMS TO BE NON-LOWRIDER RELATED. :biggrin:
> *


How come you dont say anything about LG shows?


----------



## VEGAS BLVD™ (Jan 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 05:37 PM~8391161
> *How come you dont say anything about LG shows?
> *


Because this topic is about LRM :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 06:37 PM~8391161
> *How come you dont say anything about LG shows?
> *


NO show is perfect, i know allot of people dont like LG due to their judging and unorganized shows, but to me people dont blow LG out of proportion, everyone acts like LRM is Gods gift to Lowriding and i dont think thats right. MY OPINON


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Vegas Blvd_@Jul 25 2007, 06:38 PM~8391183
> *Because this topic is about LRM :dunno:  :cheesy:
> *


that too :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 06:37 PM~8391161
> *How come you dont say anything about LG shows?
> *


because he doesnt enter in any............








i have been showing a vehicle since 95 and yes is LRM a magazine and organization that has turned there back on Northern Cali ( yes ) ..... i have always gone to Lrm shows cause you have the chance to compete against the Best of the best---for us this is our Super Show...




Now for l.g they have good points and bad points too---they have seperated the 60's class the first to do it.. they do at occaions show favortism to certain clubs as does LRM...for me if Larry was to promote better and have an actual good hop and a decent concert and Bikini contest then his show would kick lowriders ass everywhere then we would'nt give a shit about LRM




and as For SLM they have a cool show Bikini contest is cool but as far as judging :thumbsdown: the same goes for security there is no way i would take my Family to an SLM show with the amount of violence ( it is not good for La Raza) they dont separate the classes , they dont have 3rd place which all shows do---now as a homie hangout to look at hoes --hell yeah they do it right they let us bbq but if you are solo



just my 2 cents


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 25 2007, 06:47 PM~8391274
> *because he doesnt enter in any............
> i have been showing a vehicle since 95 and yes is LRM a magazine and organization that has turned there back on Northern Cali ( yes ) ..... i have always gone to Lrm shows cause you have the chance  to compete against the Best of the best---for us this is our Super Show...
> Now for l.g they have good points and bad points too---they have seperated the 60's class the first to do it.. they do at occaions show favortism to certain clubs as does LRM...for me if Larry was to promote better and have an actual good hop and a decent concert and Bikini contest then his show would kick lowriders ass everywhere then we would'nt give a shit about LRM
> ...


good points.


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

ooooooooooooo


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

wut I don't get is people always talk shit bout promoters ( lg,streetlow n lrm) but they r da first people in line :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 25 2007, 06:47 PM~8391274
> *because he doesnt enter in any............
> i have been showing a vehicle since 95 and yes is LRM a magazine and organization that has turned there back on Northern Cali ( yes ) ..... i have always gone to Lrm shows cause you have the chance  to compete against the Best of the best---for us this is our Super Show...
> Now for l.g they have good points and bad points too---they have seperated the 60's class the first to do it.. they do at occaions show favortism to certain clubs as does LRM...for me if Larry was to promote better and have an actual good hop and a decent concert and Bikini contest then his show would kick lowriders ass everywhere then we would'nt give a shit about LRM
> ...


Thats why I like LRM shows too. For some reason everyone works on car/bike/etc and busts out at this show. So its a good show to compete in or just to go and check out.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

so r u showing ur bike? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 25 2007, 07:30 PM~8391579
> *so r u showing ur bike?  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


What bike? :dunno:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 25 2007, 06:47 PM~8391274
> *because he doesnt enter in any............
> i have been showing a vehicle since 95 and yes is LRM a magazine and organization that has turned there back on Northern Cali ( yes ) ..... i have always gone to Lrm shows cause you have the chance  to compete against the Best of the best---for us this is our Super Show...
> Now for l.g they have good points and bad points too---they have seperated the 60's class the first to do it.. they do at occaions show favortism to certain clubs as does LRM...for me if Larry was to promote better and have an actual good hop and a decent concert and Bikini contest then his show would kick lowriders ass everywhere then we would'nt give a shit about LRM
> ...


and dont plan to anytime soon  



your just too caught up into the competition of it all, im talking about the magazine in general, i bet if you were young and building a bike and one day you opened the magazine to see the bike section taken out, you would have a problem with the magazines...... the magazine is what you make it, if people dont take action and continue to allow them to keep on the road they are on then they will.........

there was no Nor Cal this past year but people didnt care they went to the next closest show and that really just made them money, im like why would you travel hundreds of miles to show up at a show that turned their back on their city show :uh:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 09:25 PM~8391541
> *Thats why I like LRM shows too. For some reason everyone works on car/bike/etc and busts out at this show. So its a good show to compete in or just to go and check out.
> *



thats true. plus i like goin to streetlow shows and some times l.g. shows, infact almost any show there is, but for some reason lrm shows bring in more cars. im not hatin on any other promoter cause i know i couldnt do it, but lrm is the only one that will bring people from down south and even out of state just to come show. im not sayin lowrider is perfect, but the shows i have went to for them(portland,vegas,alameda,oakland,salt lake city,daly city, san bernardino,san diego,sacramento) have always been good. to me though i like to just kick back at the shows, thats why my favorite show was streetlow in brentwood in the park! it wasnt huge, but it was cool! like i said though i suport all promoters, i will be at the lg vallejo, lrm san mateo, and streetlow san jose!
:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 25 2007, 07:55 PM~8391792
> *thats true. plus i like goin to streetlow shows and some times l.g. shows, infact almost any show there is, but for some reason lrm shows bring in more cars. im not hatin on any other promoter cause i know i couldnt do it, but lrm is the only one that will bring people from down south and even out of state just to come show. im not sayin lowrider is perfect, but the shows i have went to for them(portland,vegas,alameda,oakland,salt lake city,daly city, san bernardino,san diego,sacramento) have always been good. to me though i like to just kick back at the shows, thats why my favorite show was streetlow in brentwood in the park! it wasnt huge, but it was cool! like i said though i suport all promoters, i will be at the lg vallejo, lrm san mateo, and streetlow san jose!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Same here. 

Maybe I just look at car shows a different way then others. I go for two reasons. #1 because Im out there representing for my club with my trike. And #2 because its where all my car show homies are at. I usually have a really good time catching up with them and meeting new people, etc.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 08:00 PM~8391828
> *Same here.
> 
> Maybe I just look at car shows a different way then others. I go for two reasons. representing for my club with my trike. And #2 because its where all my car show homies are at. I usually have a really good time catching up with them and meeting new people, etc.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 07:31 PM~8391587
> *What bike?  :dunno:
> *




:angry: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jul 25 2007, 10:00 PM~8391828
> *Same here.
> 
> Maybe I just look at car shows a different way then others. I go for two reasons. #1 because Im out there representing for my club with my trike. And #2 because its where all my car show homies are at. I usually have a really good time catching up with them and meeting new people, etc.
> *



:thumbsup: thats right! i can give a shit about a concert or a trophie! what does a concert have to do with a car show?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 02:57 PM~8388761
> *man fuck LRM they aint shit but hoes and tricks  :biggrin:
> *



WELL IT IS IN SAN MATEO......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 25 2007, 09:24 PM~8392725
> *WELL IT IS IN SAN MATEO......
> *


we are planning a LAYITLOW picnic for the bay area, but since most of you fellas will be at the vegas show, i was wondering what date that falls on so i dont plan for the same weekend?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 09:45 PM~8391709
> *and dont plan to anytime soon
> your just too caught up into the competition of it all, im talking about the magazine in general, i bet if you were young and building a bike and one day you opened the magazine to see the bike section taken out, you would have a problem with the magazines...... the magazine is what you make it, if people dont take action and continue to allow them to keep on the road they are on then they will.........
> 
> ...



REAL TALK...I DON'T THINK YOU EVER HAD ANYTHING WORTH SHOWING AT THAT LEVEL SO YOU DON'T KNOW THE FEELING...DON'T TAKE THIS WRONG EDDIE , I KNOW WHAT U BUILDING AND WHAT U GOT BUT, YOU STILL NEW TO THIS GAME...NO MATTER HOW MANY ISSUES U GOT WITH LOWRIDER MAGAZINE ...THAY AN'T GOING NO WHERE.. AND PEOPLE ARE STILL GOING TO FILL UP THERE SHOWS WITH CARS..LOWRIDER MAGAZINE IS THE SHOW OF SHOWS...ALWAYS HAS BEEN AND ALWAYS WILL BE...AND TO TELL YOU THE TRUTH YOU NOT GOING TO THE SHOW, IN MY EYES A LET DOWN TO YOUR CLUB..YOU NEED TO BE THERE TO SUPPORT AND REP WHAT U FLY IN UR BACK WINDOW..YOU A KOO AS NIKKA EDDIE BUT GOD DAM I'M GETTING TIRED OF YOU PUTTING DOWN ANOTHER LOWRIDER EVENT...WE ALREADY GET THE SHIT END OF THE STICK...SUPPORT HOMIE...JUST LIKE YOU DO TO MAC DRE :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I understand your point of view, and your probably right people will continue to attend their shows and everything, but maybe i got too much pride and i truthfully dont plan on attending their shows, its only the show of all shows simply because we make it that........  



2nd no offense taken, but honestly im building a street car to my likings not to win a trophy, someone giving me a thumbsup on the street is enough credit for me to feel i have accomplished my goal.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 11:51 PM~8393039
> *I understand your point of view, and your probably right people will continue to attend their shows and everything, but maybe i got too much pride and i truthfully dont plan on attending their shows, its only the show of all shows simply because we make it that........
> 2nd no offense taken, but honestly im building a street car to my likings not to win a trophy, someone giving me a thumbsup on the street is enough credit for me to feel i have accomplished my goal.
> *


you know its more then a street rider or should i say it can be more and will be more then that....wait till you get your ride out there and next year come back and see what u wrote...the bug has not bit you yet...


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 25 2007, 06:47 PM~8391274
> *because he doesnt enter in any............
> i have been showing a vehicle since 95 and yes is LRM a magazine and organization that has turned there back on Northern Cali ( yes ) ..... i have always gone to Lrm shows cause you have the chance  to compete against the Best of the best---for us this is our Super Show...
> Now for l.g they have good points and bad points too---they have seperated the 60's class the first to do it.. they do at occaions show favortism to certain clubs as does LRM...for me if Larry was to promote better and have an actual good hop and a decent concert and Bikini contest then his show would kick lowriders ass everywhere then we would'nt give a shit about LRM
> ...


yep, it almost seems like LRM took lowriding with it when they took the Sacramento show....... :tears:


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 09:51 PM~8393039
> *I understand your point of view, and your probably right people will continue to attend their shows and everything, but maybe i got too much pride and i truthfully dont plan on attending their shows, its only the show of all shows simply because we make it that........
> 2nd no offense taken, but honestly im building a street car to my likings not to win a trophy, someone giving me a thumbsup on the street is enough credit for me to feel i have accomplished my goal.
> *



well then hit the streets then -do something represent your club (us -BLVD KINGS ) I DO THIS FOR MY CLUB TO SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I AM ABOUT AND ALSO MY CLUB, PEOPLE OUT THERE KNOW I HAD A 64 IMPALA WHICH WAS PRETTY OK -BUT I ALSO REPRESENTED MY CLUB AND THIS LIFESTYLE WHICH I HAVE HAD THE PRIVLIGE OF DOING FOR ABOUT 16 YEARS.... SO REPRESENT ALREADY the 65 is clean


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 26 2007, 12:40 AM~8393426
> *well then hit the streets then -do something represent your club (us -BLVD KINGS ) I DO THIS FOR MY CLUB TO SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I AM ABOUT AND ALSO MY CLUB, PEOPLE OUT THERE KNOW I HAD A 64 IMPALA WHICH WAS PRETTY OK -BUT I ALSO REPRESENTED MY CLUB AND THIS LIFESTYLE WHICH I HAVE HAD THE PRIVLIGE OF DOING FOR ABOUT 16 YEARS.... SO REPRESENT ALREADY the 65 is clean
> *


lol..a 64 thats was ok....u know that shit was bad......


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

LRM is the show of all shows.... I just don't ever want to feel like we are being screwed over, to only punk out and still go to the show. If they don't show up, which is sounds like they will, I WILL NOT GO TO THEIR SHOWS FOR AT LEAST 2 YEARS. Besides Lowridering isn't about just a fucking show anyways, it's about being on the blvd. Thats were the show is really at.


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jul 25 2007, 09:24 PM~8392725
> *WELL IT IS IN SAN MATEO......
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 10:51 PM~8393039
> *I understand your point of view, and your probably right people will continue to attend their shows and everything, but maybe i got too much pride and i truthfully dont plan on attending their shows, its only the show of all shows simply because we make it that........
> 2nd no offense taken, but honestly im building a street car to my likings not to win a trophy, someone giving me a thumbsup on the street is enough credit for me to feel i have accomplished my goal.
> *


Fucc it,Ill say something and I wont go on calling you a idiot.

Over and over you bitch like a broken record,and your a grown ass man that has the right to his opinions,so ACT LIKE IT!

I feel you on building a car for the streets, both cars im working on will be for the streets,BUT I will take them to shows as well,not to try and win a $30 trophy(but 1 or 2 would be nice) but for self pride and to let fools know INDIVIDUALS was in the house putting it down.
I dont wear LRM shirts,hats etc,but I do buy the magazine, and I do enjoy going to the shows. 100's of cars/homies/ and half naked women,Shiiiit, if nothing else is craccin that sunday,IM THERE.
just my .02


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im pre reg'd :0


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 25 2007, 09:36 PM~8392862
> *we are planning a LAYITLOW picnic for the bay area, but since most of you fellas will be at the vegas show, i was wondering what date that falls on so i dont plan for the same weekend?
> *




10/07/07 lrm supershow let's roll


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jul 26 2007, 09:30 AM~8395658
> *im pre reg'd :0
> *





me 2 n 4 Vegas 2


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 26 2007, 09:26 AM~8395627
> *Fucc it,Ill say something and I wont go on calling you a idiot.
> 
> Over and over you bitch like a broken record,and your a grown ass man that has the right to his opinions,so ACT LIKE IT!
> ...



well said man that what im saying --dont want to be the only one at miller park if everyone is at the show, when the show is over we hit the BLVD for the second show


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 26 2007, 02:14 PM~8398030
> *well said man that what im saying --dont want to be the only one at miller park if everyone is at the show, when the show is over we hit the BLVD for the second show
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 25 2007, 10:40 PM~8393426
> *well then hit the streets then -do something represent your club (us -BLVD KINGS ) I DO THIS FOR MY CLUB TO SHOW EVERYONE WHAT I AM ABOUT AND ALSO MY CLUB, PEOPLE OUT THERE KNOW I HAD A 64 IMPALA WHICH WAS PRETTY OK -BUT I ALSO REPRESENTED MY CLUB AND THIS LIFESTYLE WHICH I HAVE HAD THE PRIVLIGE OF DOING FOR ABOUT 16 YEARS.... SO REPRESENT ALREADY the 65 is clean
> *


not clean enough bro


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 26 2007, 02:28 PM~8398192
> *not clean enough bro
> *


SO ANOTHER YEAR HUH


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 26 2007, 11:56 PM~8403244
> *SO ANOTHER YEAR HUH
> *


*IF I'M LUCKY !!!!!!!*


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

im in


----------

